# Đem Ếch Sống Lên Sân Khấu Nhà Cười



## chunghanluong (19 Tháng mười 2016)

Nhà cười là game show hài chiếu trên VTV3 vào 20h05 thứ 5 hàng tuần. Mỗi số của chương trình sẽ có 1 cặp diễn viên khách mời tham gia các thử thách do chính 3 vị chủ nhà bao gồm: Hoài Linh, Cát Phượng và Xuân Bắc đưa ra.
Ngay từ đầu chương trình, các cặp đôi khách mời sẽ được chủ nhà hào phóng tặng 100,000,000 đồng nhưng để giữ được số tiền này họ sẽ phải trải qua 03 thử thách do chính 03 vị chủ nhà đưa ra. Điểm khác biệt và đặc sắc ở chỗ những thử thách đó được lấy cảm hứng từ chính những bộ phim mà những diễn viên khách mời của Nhà cười đã tham gia đóng trước đó. Cấu trúc chương trình được chia thành 3 vòng thử thách và 1 vòng “trả đũa” lại chủ nhà. 
Tuần rồi thì có Khánh Hiền và Ngọc thuận đóng trong Tôi thấy hoa vàng trên cỏ xanh, bé Khánh hiền này dễ thương lắm mấy chị ui, xem tập 2 ở đây nhé:


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (20 Tháng mười 2016)

tên bài hát của chương trình là gì vậy mọi người?


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (21 Tháng mười 2016)

nghệ sỹ Cát Phượng diễn hết mình trên sân khấu nhà cười nè mọi người


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (21 Tháng mười 2016)

Thai Ha sao ma nhat the,chi moi bi don tam ly cua Xuan Bac la dinh chieu lien :-o=))


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (21 Tháng mười 2016)

Xuân Bắc đóng vai đứa trẻ sao mà đáng yêu thế


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (23 Tháng mười 2016)

nào ta cùng cười vào t5 hàng tuần trên vtv3 với chương trình Nhà Cười:>=D>


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (24 Tháng mười 2016)

Đợt này vui nè. hehehe                    =))


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (26 Tháng mười 2016)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Đợt này vui nè. hehehe                    =))


Đợt này vui ma ko có hù dọa khách mời bằng ếch sống như 2 lần trước nữa )


----------



## Namviet hai (26 Tháng mười 2016)

Chương trình này vui vãi đạn, có sự góp mặt đầy đủ các người nổi tiếng luôn. Không ngờ chơi lầy ghê á bắt ếch sống lên hù )


----------



## phươngvĩha (26 Tháng mười 2016)

chú quây lại các kênh truyền hình vui quá hk co chú mât đi sự duyên dáng và cái hay của chương trình.


----------



## hathinam (26 Tháng mười 2016)

Chương trình nào có chú là nhất định phải coi mới được, Đợt này chú bung lụa quá :v


----------



## phungke (26 Tháng mười 2016)

Chị Thái Hà dù hóa trang xong vẫn thấy đẹp...chú Linh zui quá


----------



## munam (26 Tháng mười 2016)

chú hoài linh giản dị , nói bình thường cũng đã tạo ra tiếng cười rồi .. chú xuân bắc hay quá... chú hoài linh đã trở lại vui quá... ahihi


----------



## minhmanna (26 Tháng mười 2016)

Thấy tập 2 này nó không vui bằng tập 1 nhỉ, tập 1 thấy hay hơn nhiều á


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (26 Tháng mười 2016)

chu Hoai Linh la so 1:x


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (26 Tháng mười 2016)

minhmanna đã viết:


> Thấy tập 2 này nó không vui bằng tập 1 nhỉ, tập 1 thấy hay hơn nhiều á


tập 3 zui hơn nữa đó bạn,hyhy


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (26 Tháng mười 2016)

ngày mai là có tập 4 để xõa stress rùi :-bd


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (26 Tháng mười 2016)

♥TuyếtLinh đã viết:


> ngày mai là có tập 4 để xõa stress rùi :-bd


Đúng rồi đó bạn,cứ chờ mãi để hết 1 tuần căng thẳng


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (27 Tháng mười 2016)

Anh Đức bảnh bao ghê hông:">


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (27 Tháng mười 2016)

Xuân Bắc là có duyên nhất nhà


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (28 Tháng mười 2016)

Đợt này zui ghê


----------



## Rum Barcadi (2 Tháng mười một 2016)

Zị là tập này Diễn Viên Khánh Hiền sợ ếch roài. =))


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (2 Tháng mười một 2016)

Mấy con này thì đâu có gì độc hại, chỉ sợ ai nhát gan ko dám dụng đến nó thôi


----------



## moonlight2528 (27 Tháng mười một 2016)

chương trình bày nhiều trò lầy lội quá @@


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (27 Tháng mười một 2016)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Mấy con này thì đâu có gì độc hại, chỉ sợ ai nhát gan ko dám dụng đến nó thôi


không độc nhưng nhớp nháp, nghĩ đến nổi da gà ~,~


----------



## justforlaugh (27 Tháng mười một 2016)

thật đáng sợ, coi lại, biết trước mà vẫn ghê ghê...


----------



## justforlaugh (27 Tháng mười một 2016)

moonlight2528 đã viết:


> chương trình bày nhiều trò lầy lội quá @@


lầy nhưng vẫn thích coi, nghiện rồi


----------



## justforlaugh (27 Tháng mười một 2016)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Mấy con này thì đâu có gì độc hại, chỉ sợ ai nhát gan ko dám dụng đến nó thôi


bạn có thử chưa,nói dễ lắm á


----------



## moonlight2528 (27 Tháng mười một 2016)

justforlaugh đã viết:


> bạn có thử chưa,nói dễ lắm á


mếu trọn 100tr mình sẽ thử hết mình )


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (2 Tháng mười hai 2016)

moonlight2528 đã viết:


> mếu trọn 100tr mình sẽ thử hết mình )


ko dễ ăn 100tr từ nghệ sĩ hoài linh đâu, kkk


----------



## chibaby010592 (2 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Hiện tại chưa có cặp nào nhận full 100tr nhỉ =))


----------



## chunghanluong (5 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chương trình này khi nào hết ta


----------



## Ninalee (3 Tháng một 2017)

xuân bắc dễ thương quá trời


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (11 Tháng một 2017)

Tuần nào tui cũng xem hết, chương trình này hay nè.


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Xem Nhà cười lúc nào cũng có cao trào hết nhỉ?


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Là sao bạn, cao trào nào thế? mình thấy tàng cười ko mà


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Ninalee đã viết:


> xuân bắc dễ thương quá trời



Đó là những tình huống diễn lại của chủ nhà cát phượng đó


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Xem Nhà cười lúc nào cũng có cao trào hết nhỉ?


Ak, đúng rồi bạn nói mình mới biết đó. hahaha


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Là sao bạn, cao trào nào thế? mình thấy tàng cười ko mà



Ờ mà tui thích những tình huống đó ghê, có nhiều điều dễ làm ướt lệ


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Đó là những tình huống diễn lại của chủ nhà cát phượng đó


Bữa tui coi mà khóc quá chời luôn á.


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Ak, đúng rồi bạn nói mình mới biết đó. hahaha


Nghệ sĩ diễn cảm xúc quá mà/ hahaha


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Ờ mà tui thích những tình huống đó ghê, có nhiều điều dễ làm ướt lệ



Mà mong chương trình thay đổi nhiều  cái nổi bật tí nữa.


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Bữa tui coi mà khóc quá chời luôn á.



Uk, zí lại đổi MC đi, anh đức ko hài cho lắm.


----------

